# looking for info on old martin



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

came in contact with an old martin mt-6 cougar 2 this bow seems to be all wooden cams are round and silver in color bow has a black riser and is in mint cond.looking for any info,what its worth when it was made ect,thanks in advance i will try to post a pic later.


----------



## ol-nobull (Mar 1, 2007)

*Martin Cougar 2*

Hi. In the late 1970's Martin came out with the Cougar models. I bought a Cougar Magnum in 79. It had aluminum round wheels & maybe 50% let off. It was my first 2 wheeler. They also at that time had a cougar 2 that had the wide plastic round wheels & I bought one for my son. It was sometime later that they used the narrower aluminum wheels on the Cougar 2 models. They made them for many years. It was not an expensive bow at that time but shot great. 
Jim


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

And they're still making Cougars.

http://martinarchery.com/compound.php?bow=c4cougar


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You guys have any pic's of these Martin Cougar Magnums? I'd love to see em' I have one myself and I was wanting to compare. I'll try and get a pic of mine on here in the next day or so.


----------



## bobs69 (Jan 8, 2011)

Are they identical to the old ones??


----------



## bobs69 (Jan 8, 2011)

NRen2k5 said:


> And they're still making Cougars.
> 
> http://martinarchery.com/compound.php?bow=c4cougar


Are they identical to the old ones by chance? I'm looking for a Bo Duke look alike.


----------

